# lead nightmare



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

this tested positive for lead. waiting for lab results. gonna be fun if customer wants this 32' high tank abated.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That area looks familiar, Mojave Desert?
So you had XRF done? 
Keep us posted, be curious as to how it works out. Is there a reason they wanted abatement vs stabilization?

Working on a similar one now where they want all the paint removed, it's not RRP I worry about, it is OHSA!


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

this is in arizona. we are doing a few of these tank interiors. i just used the test kits to check, and when this one tested positive I had took samples and sent them to a lab. probably give 2 options; one for encapsulation and one for abatement. these tanks were all supposed to have been abated 15 years ago, but apparently they missed one, as the other tanks came back negative. in any case its going to be interesting.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Not really. You just need to make sure that you have someone that is a Competent Lead person on the job. If your going to abrasive blast then you will need to build a Level 1a negative air containment and make sure that NO dust escapes. You will also need wash and change trailers for anyone entering the dirty area of the job. Follow all the rules and you will be fine. Like said before, this is not RRP. This is Industrial Lead Paint Removal. OSHA and EPA will have a feild day on your head if you do not obey. Go to SSPC.org to find out more about lead removal. They have a C-3 Class in which you will need to become a Competent Supervisor for De-leading of Industrial Structures. I have mine and I'm always for Hire if you need anything. 

One thing to consider is if they were abated 15 year ago the coating used to re-paint them could have some amount of lead in the paint. Lead in Industrial Coatings was never Banned. It was only banned in coatings that could be used by the general public. Such as those that are painting houses and facililties where children would reside. There is still industrial coatings out there today that still contains lead. I used one by SW a few year ago. On the top of the pail it had a sticker that stated that this product contains Lead. Most manufactures have done away with lead in there coatings, but some still use it in small quanites. These are heavy industrial coatings of course.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

This is how you contain a 150' tank.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Benny, was hoping you'd respond.

That containment is incredible!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice skirt!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Should have been robin egg blue to match the sky


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

*update*

customer decided on the overcoat option for now. probably will do full abatement on all these tanks on a later project. Found a good trick..just put 80 grit paper on a drywall sander and hooked up to a vac with a hepa filter. worked nice.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

nice


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

*booo for lead*

when i first started painting i had no idea about lead paint or painting in general. i got a side project working under an acquaintance who was rehabbing a house. i told him i had very little experience and just painted a few apartments before. i show up on my first day and he tells me to sand the mud patches on the wall and whatever else looked like it needed sanding. the wall had a shiny coat with tons of patches. so i started sanding. it was a hot hot day and i was just wearing a tank top and pants. about an hour into it, i felt like i was going to faint. i felt so sick i actually went to the bathroom and barfed up a clear liquid. i didn't want to be a wuss so i coached myself out of the bathroom and got back to work. as i'm sanding he walks into the room and casually says "oh don't sand the paint by the way, its lead paint and the dust is toxic." i was so shocked. then it all made sense to me why i suddenly puked. he walked in about 5 minutes later to tell me that i should probably throw out my clothes after we finish up for the day. pfft. i would've loved a warning that we were going to be dealing with lead paint before we got there. funny enough a few months later he invited me to a lead abatement class he started teaching. whatever. (removed by mod)


----------

